# It occurred to me this morning that I will never retire



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

By industry sector definition I became retired when they bought out my contract and included the 25 year worth pension in my package.

However my structuring my accounts to pay out to me on the same schedule as my pay schedule, continuing to actively invest as I did during my career and doing some horse trading type business when necessary to fine tune my income as my father and grandfather before me in my time freed up by not working really means I haven't retired. All I did was change the type of work I do.

Sure it doesn't have the illusion of security the industry job did but I don't think some guy with a tie will walk in on me at the cafÃ© as I discuss possible horse trade deals on used trucks, frontend loaders and last week a team of logging mules and tell me I am laid off from retired horse trading. :rotfl:

I reckon I can call myself retired as I got my company pension when they walked me but deep down I know I will always be looking for that next horse trade just as for a careers time I was always looking for that next contract to sign onto as my current one completed ____ continuing that illusion of security I had working for the subcontract company until they gave me the walk with the buyout and pension before they sold out.

Anyone else consider their retirement not so much an end with a rocking chair but more like just a change of employment profile and better hours?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Definitely not in a rocking chair, well except for the coffee I drank on the front porch after weeding the asparagus this morning. I make a little change on cows, goats, and hay, but I could probably make a living buying and selling on Craigs list or e-bay. You just have to keep your eyes and ears open and kinda' have a knowledge of the value of things in your local area. Still, I tend to enjoy gardening and cutting costs more than raising additional revenue.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

This is exactly how I view my impending retirement. Hubby is 12 years older than I am, but I consider myself to be too young to actually retire. My work will be portable, enabling me to travel with my hubby and still have money coming in. I may do more writing and photography as a freelancer so that I can work when I want to and NOT work when it is inconvenient. 

There may be rainy days when I spend the day working and sunny ones when I never touch a keyboard...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

One major difference I've found is that no-one can *fire* you during your "retirement" career......... and short of dying you have the option to do whatever.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Anyone else consider their retirement not so much an end with a rocking chair but more like just a change of employment profile and better hours?


Yep. As a semi-retiree, I work much harder, but the work I do is much more enjoyable.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Even with all my health issues I won't go to a rocking chair willingly. I find plenty to stay busy. The projects just get smaller. No more building for me....well maybe one more. As long as I can walk, I will leave the rocking chair to its self....James


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I retired from teaching. NOw I have a full time part time doing what i want job. Most important is pickin up grandkids from school and watchin them til DD pickes em up from me. Then there is the garden and chickens and hog trap and playing at whatever sounds good for the day. 

I found i'm not tech savy enough to do anything anymore, not physically able to do the kind of work i used to do on the place so i adapt.

Ed


----------



## parthy (Mar 17, 2008)

My plans were originally to retire from my 7-7 job driving as a courier and then to "retire" working part time on my homestead and part time picking up casual jobs.

I am finding it very hard to set an end date for my courier job as I just got a huge client that makes it really hard to give up that money, yet......I want more than anything to stop. I change my mind 3 times a day at least. I really need to pray on this, I don't know what to do.

And, no, I don't ever plan to just retire and stop doing. Not in my nature.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I retired from my regular pay check job to draw my pencion and work part time on the farm as we know on the homestead there are the every day chores of milking and feeding . then there are times like when making hay or canning picking beans corn and tomatoes when the days are long . but sitting in the rocker and watching the chickens peck no . just being my own boss and doing what I want


----------

